# Drywall in btw joists only in open media room w/ no drywall ceiling?



## bmfjimbo80 (Jan 12, 2012)

After doing a 2x4 drop on the bar area of my open media room to clear all the pipes running in there, I put up a sample piece of drywall and I hate it. The ceiling would only be 6'-9" and It feels soooo low. So I've decided to do the industrial look and just paint all of the joists and subfloor/vents/pipes etc. Now, how can I somehow control some of the sound? Could I do Dbl layer of rock btw joists with green glue? Would I hear a difference?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I did add one layer in between my joists before I did insulation and DD / GG. You should notice less foot stomping noise from above due to the added mass, but any LFE will pass right through since the joists are still exposed.


----------



## bmfjimbo80 (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm really only concerned with voices and higher frequencies.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Really, the only way to limit the LFE transfer is to decouple the ceiling from the joists. So, if you cannot manage that, I would do the added mass between the joists to limit as much as you can and call it a day.


----------



## bmfjimbo80 (Jan 12, 2012)

I also have to contend with the open hvac ducts that are probably going to cause sound problems as well. I think Im gonna call up a few soundproofing companies and see what they say as far as the ducts. Maybe wrapping them with that mass loaded vinyl as well as getting reko for how much drywall in btw joists and if green glue will help as well. Like you said deaden as much as I can and live with it. I just don't wanna waste cash on things that won't make any diff at all.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Adding mass will help some. Swapping to flex duct and surrounding it with some sort of mass will also help. Just be realistic. It's not going to be the same as a 10-12" insulated cavity with drywall on it.

Bryan


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

+1 - even with all of the effort I am making, I am going in realizing it will not be soundPROOF - I am merely hoping for a good level of isolation.


----------



## bmfjimbo80 (Jan 12, 2012)

So I'm going to just run with it and do the double drywall in the ceiling joists with the glue and see what we get. 

I dunno if i mentioned this or if it even matters, but I'm really trying to keep the noise from the basement from traveling upstairs to the bedroom. So I am also going to be doing the the DD + GG on the total opposite end of the basement in the totally unfinished section that I'm setting up my gym equipment in, which has our master bedroom right above. In reality, I'm trying to soundproof this room from any noise from down below on the opposite end of the house. Note, I have all original hardwood floors upstairs which doesn't help. 

I'll take some pics after work showing the my lower basement.

ALMfamily, I've read through almost all of your build thread. Some great info in there and great looking build you have going. I seen the post by Ted showing how to do the blocking in btw joists for the decoupling method so you don't lose ceiling height which i would love to do in the area that is completely finished in the basement. My only problem is that the room is 20ft x 12.5ft which would be costly and the fact that I know we are going to look into selling the house in 2-3 years I don't think its worth it, i dont think hehe.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

TBH, if you are planning on selling in the near future, I don't know that I would do the DD /GG either. My suggestion - do between the joists and give it a listen for a couple weeks. You may find that it is tolerable for the interim and allows you to start "saving" for the HT in the new place! 

One other thing - once the LFE hits the joists, I don't know that doing the DD / GG in the other space will keep the transmission from the bedroom........


----------



## bmfjimbo80 (Jan 12, 2012)

Do btw the joists with the green glue or are you saying just do the double drywall without?

This is our first house. We bought back in January of '09. My wife graduates in a year and with her salary doubling, hopefully if jobs are available, we will then start looking to buy something a little bigger to get ready for a family. The things you don't know when you buy your first house. I know I def want min. 8ft basement ceilings next time so that I can do a dedicated home theater and be able to do the proper sound proofing. I was never into the audio/video until I wanted a bigger tv for sports and then came across projectors. My wife was sooo skeptical but after we lit that sucker up for the first time we were both blown away. I guess everyone remembers those days back in school haha.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Do the GG between the 2 layers of drywall between the joists - the cost won't be bad at all and the GG should help some with the dampening.

If I was to be moving again, I would look for at least 9ft ceilings and a room that was at least 24 ft in depth. That way, I could do room in a room as well as a baffle wall with an AT screen. Ah well, a man can dream.......


----------

